# HSS724 Choke adjustment to get immediate start



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

As many know, the Honda HSS724 has a combined throttle/choke lever with no priming bulb. My brand new HSS724AWD with electric start was becoming increasingly difficult to start... put in choke position, then hold electric start key for first 2 seconds to start, next start 3 seconds.... then to the point I would have to try to start the machine 5 or 6 times before it would turn over.

As it turns out, I found out if I just apply pressure with my hand to the knob in choke mode when I turn the key, my machine starts immediately, perfectly.

I'm assuming it needs a throttle cable adjustment? Anyone have experience with this condition and how to adjust? Now that I know the issue I can probably live with it... but if there is a quick fix I probably would take a stab to try to get it to work as originally intended.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Tseg said:


> As many know, the Honda HSS724 has a combined throttle/choke lever with no priming bulb. My brand new HSS724AWD with electric start was becoming increasingly difficult to start... put in choke position, then hold electric start key for first 2 seconds to start, next start 3 seconds.... then to the point I would have to try to start the machine 5 or 6 times before it would turn over.
> 
> As it turns out, I found out if I just apply pressure with my hand to the knob in choke mode when I turn the key, my machine starts immediately, perfectly.
> 
> I'm assuming it needs a throttle cable adjustment? Anyone have experience with this condition and how to adjust? Now that I know the issue I can probably live with it... but if there is a quick fix I probably would take a stab to try to get it to work as originally intended.


My HSS724ACTD up here in Calgary is similar. Sometimes you have to hold the lever in choke position for the initial start, then all is well. I know I could adjust it otherwise, but it has never been an issue.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you spent a ton of money for that machine. spend a little more for official honda shop manual.

maybe someone will post page with instructions. it has been posted before.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> you spent a ton of money for that machine. spend a little more for official honda shop manual.
> 
> maybe someone will post page with instructions. it has been posted before.


Ha^^^^^ Maybe next month... trying not to put any more on my credit card this cycle so I can pay this off.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

yopu probably need to just adjust the cable. it is a brand new machine so it would be ok to assume that that the cable stretched out a bit


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

arienskids said:


> yopu probably need to just adjust the cable. it is a brand new machine so it would be ok to assume that that the cable stretched out a bit


Per your suggestion, I went to my outdoor garage in mid-teens weather with some wrenches. Figuring the cable "stretched", I moved the nuts so the cable got pulled towards the throttle control; ie, pulled slack out of the cable. I tried to start with choke on... no start, like I had already been experiencing. I pushed on the lever while in choke mode, turned the key, and the blower started right up again, just like I had already experienced previously. So now I went back the other way with the nuts and created slack... pushed out the cable. This time I set the lever to choke, turned the On switch, and my blower started right up without "manual choke assist". Problem solved? Maybe.... but now my blower was slightly warm from the start I had just done so I'm not sure if I created an artificial result? I'll let my blower cool for another hour and try again.

... but promising, thanks arienskids for nudging me to do what I knew had to be done.


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

Tseg said:


> Ha^^^^^ Maybe next month... trying not to put any more on my credit card this cycle so I can pay this off.


I bought the shop manual. If you need anything let me know. I can get you the information/ page


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

There is a screw to adjust when the choke comes on down under the gas tank above the blower housing next to the air filter box.
There should be 2 screws, one is for the choke adjustment, the other is for the top engine speed, it adjusts the spring tension on the governor from the throttle linkage.
If your owners manual doesn't show you the adjustment screws, the Honda service manual should.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

I just went back to the garage after my blower had been sitting in mid-teen weather for 45 minutes. I opened the gas lever, put the throttle to choke-mode and gently turned the Start knob... BAM, immediately started up! Problem Solved! It might just be psychological, but my engine at slow idle and full speed seem to run much smoother as well.

Solution: adjust the nuts on the throttle cable underneath the control panel to < lengthen > the cable; i.e. move the nuts up the tube towards the throttle handle, in my case, maybe 1/4" or a couple nut rotations, which has the net effect of pushing out cable towards the carburetor. I needed 2 wrenches because once moved to the right spot, I needed to tighten the nuts together to clamp on the bracket so they were secure under the control panel.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

The HSS724 choke adjustment is likely similar to the HS series machines that had the integrated choke function. I've searched extensively for that shop manual page without success, so it would be great to finally get the page(s) that follow setting the max RPM, for setting the idle & choke.


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

tabora said:


> The HSS724 choke adjustment is likely similar to the HS series machines that had the integrated choke function. I've searched extensively for that shop manual page without success, so it would be great to finally get the page(s) that follow setting the max RPM, for setting the idle & choke.


page 3-13?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

AclockworkBlue said:


> page 3-13?


Thanks - is the choke adjustment on the next page?


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

tabora said:


> Thanks - is the choke adjustment on the next page?


yep


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tabora said:


> Thanks - is the choke adjustment on the next page?





AclockworkBlue said:


> yep


Thanks to @AclockworkBlue...









Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


Honda Snow Blower Model Number Decoding: Example: HSS1332ACTD/A HS = Honda Snow Blower S = Small Frame (some say Steering) 13 = Nominal Gross HP (5=GX140, 6=GX160, 7=GX200, 8=GX240, 9=GX270, 11=GX340, 13=GX390) 32 = Clearing Width (inches = 22, 24, 28, 32, 36 or centimeters = 55, 60, 70, 80...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## HondaHSS724 (Jan 30, 2019)

just wondered if you had a diagram or instructions from the manual you could post on how to adjust choke cable.

Thanks Dave


----------



## HondaHSS724 (Jan 30, 2019)

I forgot to mention that I have the integrated choke system (HS)


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

HondaHSS724 said:


> just wondered if you had a diagram or instructions from the manual you could post on how to adjust choke cable.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I have the integrated choke system (HS)


I'm not sure if the HS integrated choke/throttle cable is like the HSS724? But basically, where the cable comes out underneath the control panel from the throttle lever you will see these 2 nuts that are tightened together to clamp this cable to a bracket. It is easiest to get a wrench to the bottom nut to loosen... then both nuts can easily be turned by hand. Small adjustments make a big difference, so don't go too crazy with the first adjustment. By moving the nuts upwards along the tube towards the control panel it extends the cable cover by pushing the tube further down the bracket which has the next effect of tightening the cable. Moving the nuts down the tube towards the engine shortens the cable cover, which has the net effect of lengthening/loosening the cable. Once you make the adjustment, you will need two wrenches to tighten the nuts together back on the bracket. Then see the impact. On my machine, it was clear my choke lever/cable was a hair not quite tight enough, because a little more pressure on the choke/throttle knob when starting was enough to have the engine start right up. I had to tighten the cable by moving the nuts slightly up the tube.

BTW, my first adjustment was too much. While it started the engine right up it billowed out a ton of black smoke... I think too much/too tight makes for a very rich, nearly flooded mixture. When I backed off my adjustment a little it still made my blower start easy but with just a little puff of smoke as the engine turned over.

This picture is what my cable looks like:


----------



## HondaHSS724 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks Tseg I turned the adjusting nuts 360 degrees and it started first pull 😀
Thanks again.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HondaHSS724 said:


> just wondered if you had a diagram or instructions from the manual you could post on how to adjust choke cable.
> 
> Thanks Dave


The link in post #14 right before yours takes you the the appropriate documents in the repository. They're the last 2 documents in that post.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

HondaHSS724 said:


> Thanks Tseg I turned the adjusting nuts 360 degrees and it started first pull 😀
> Thanks again.


Since I did my "mission accomplished" speech earlier in the thread I've played around a bit more with the choke/throttle cable adjusting nut to dial in as much as possible. What I determined is locking down the nut as far down the tube as possible but still starting the blower creates the ultimate quick start... I'm talking the difference between a 1/4 or 1/2 turn of a small nut. Too far down the tube and blower won't start or might take multiple key turns to start (or you need to manually apply pressure to the choke knob when starting)... just a little bit up the tube it may take a crank or two and then starts with a big puff of smoke, not bad but not perfect (which is where I was when I first cried success). When dialed in to perfection within a 1/4 turn of the nut to precise spot my start key has barely rotated the 1/4 turn clockwise and my machine is up and running, purring like a kitten with not much a puff of anything. I just wanted to close out this thread highlighting how small of an adjustment is required to create the difference between a hard start, sloppy start and perfect start with this integrated choke system.

Option B, one can read the service manual that tabora shared, pull apart bits on top of your carb, pull springs and turn carb screws, and still end back with these cable adjusting screws under the control panel. Maybe you get to the right answer more quickly and scientifically, but then your neighbors don't get to hear your amazing Honda motor start up 10 times in 7 minutes as you dial things in on a beautiful clear day with no snow in the forecast. They love that sound, especially when their babies are sleeping... like ASMR.


----------

